# Nvidia-settings for legacy cards on FreeBSD 9.1



## Aero9000 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello all,

I have a box with a GeForce 4200 graphics card. This card is supported by the 96.43 driver, which I can install via the ports. However, when installing through the ports the GUI config tool (nvidia-settings) is not installed as part of the install. Instead, there is a different port for nvidia-settings, but this one defaults to the latest 310-driver, which supports the latest hardware only.

So I downloaded the 96.43 driver from the Nvidia site (because it is supposed to have the nvidia-settings tool), but it doesn't compile. When I then downloaded the nvidia-settings-96 tool, it, too, doesn't compile. Must be because originally these drivers were written for FreeBSD 7.x.

Anyone know of a way to get nvidia-settings for my card installed? (And why isn't it installed as part of the driver install?).


----------



## SirDice (Jan 7, 2013)

You don't really need this tool. I regularly install it but never actually use it. Just get a plain xorg.conf and change the driver to nvidia.


----------



## Aero9000 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. I can change the driver in xorg.conf to nvidia with the tool nvidia-xconfig -- simple enough . But the problem I have could be solved many a times easier if I had the nvidia-settings tool.

So what's my problem? My problem is that I hooked up my computer to a plasma tv, but this brain dead piece of flatpanel,
a) doesn't have (or publish) any EDID information
b) accepts input signals at 60 Hz only

I'm running KDE and in KDE settings I can't choose 60 Hz as refresh rate; it defaults to a higher refresh rate and ergo the screen remains black.

The handbook does mention a few things about setting up a flat panel, but the xorg log file is missing that information.

I guess I'll have to revert to good old handwork and create a modeline manually. And that's a bit of a bummer, cause it might take a few hours again to get everything to work properly. :\


----------



## rdveu (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello! I had the same question and I've been looking for an answer for this and wasted a lot of time. I would like to share my experience. First, I removed the current version from ports (`make deinstall`). To install the correct version of nvidia-settings, download the tool from NVIDIA. Choose the corresponding version to the currently installed driver, compile and install with gmake (`gmake`, `gmake install`). That's it. With NVIDIA settings, it's easy and convenient to manage multiple displays. I've set up TV-OUT with this tool. All I had to do after that was to add the correct TVStandart option in the xorg file.


----------

